# Писк Юпитеров и звук Bugari



## alexander-b (18 Дек 2017)

Уважаемые профессионалы, я всерьез подумываю покупать итальянца. Но уважаю и поддерживаю наше производство. Помогите любителю разобраться в тембрах кнопочного Bugari в сравнении с Юпитерами.

Для наглядности, разрешите продемонстрировать мои вопросы на хорошо известном произведении Антонио Вивальди "Времена Года - Зима".

Пример 1. Вот так оно звучит у Милана Рехака на Bugari:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzRPBNYlfBw

Слышится хороший баланс правой и левой. Без лишних хрипов в басах, хотя в концовке бас хорошо хрипит, но без перегруза общего звука. Запись студийная. Возможно, в этом причина.

Пример 2. Вот это произведение исполняет Айдар Гайнуллин:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4QPeAXayuU

Писк, хрип и, вообще, готовые аккорды в левой как-будто летают где-то по комнате, отдельно от остального произведения. Возможно, виной тому - плохая запись. Но идея ясна.

Пример 3. А вот здесь оно в исполнении Виктора Баринова на Юпитере:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZhH6M6skfc

Запись лучше. Бас перегружает. Правая рука менее прорисована. И писка в правой еще больше, чем у Гайнуллина.

Пример 4. А вот здесь на гусаровском Юпитере Александр Хрустевич исполняет "Лето", но манера исполнения похожая:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaTPAdDHZWs

Здесь более сбалансированный звук. Приятно слушать. Но на Bugari все равно как-то лучше звучит.

ВОПРОСЫ:

1. У Рехака (Bugari) невероятно сбалансированный звук. Хорошо слышна левая рука, хоть диктант пиши. Почему на Юпитерах в руках Гайнуллина и Баринова нет такого баланса?

2. Неужели писк - это неотемлемая составляющая звука Юпитера? Даже у Хрустевича есть этот писк. Может, это считается красивым? Или, может, это мое субъективное восприятие, т.е. никакого лишнего писка вовсе нет?

3. При исполнении Вивальди "Зима" на Юпитерах, возможно ли достигнуть звука, как на Bugari в первом примере? Если да, то на каком Юпитере и в какой комбинации регистров? Заранее скажу. Я понимаю. Возможно, вопрос немного некорректен, т.к. у большинства Юпитеров отсутсвуют регистры в левой руке. Да и вообще кто-то может сказать, нельзя, мол, сравнивать яблоки с апельсинами. Тем не менее, вопрос не о вкусах, а о балансе правой и левой, слишком хрипящих басах и писке Юпитеров.

Заранее всем благодарен!


----------



## nvk (18 Дек 2017)

alexander-b писал:


> Уважаемые профессионалы, я всерьез подумываю покупать итальянца. Но уважаю и поддерживаю наше производство. Помогите любителю разобраться в тембрах кнопочного Bugari в сравнении с Юпитерами.
> 
> Для наглядности, разрешите продемонстрировать мои вопросы на хорошо известном произведении Антонио Вивальди "Времена Года - Зима".
> 
> ...


----------



## nvk (18 Дек 2017)

Здравствуйте,вы сами и ответили на свой вопрос...всё правильно, на мой взгляд, Баланс клавиатур - главное отличие практически всех итальянцев! Сам много лет играл, да и сейчас играю на Юпитере, хорошем Юпитере, с отличным именным аккордом, а последние несколько лет случилась возможность играть на итальянце...поэтому по опыту скажу: итальянские и русские баяны  это два разных инструмента, два разных подхода к звуку, его "переработке", "обработке", заложенных в самих конструкциях...если наглядней...русский звучит как два инструмента - левая отдельно, правая - отдельно, как две колонки в разные стороны, итальянец ( хороший итальянец, там можно и налететь ) - единое целое, общий поток звкуа...
 Выбирать, конечно, Вам но...если для Вивальди ( классика ), то чистейший звук хорошего Бугари просто вне конкуренции

С уважением, если нужны подробности, пишите в личку


----------



## ze_go (18 Дек 2017)

alexander-b (18.12.2017, 13:35) писал:


> Пример 4. А вот здесь на гусаровском Юпитере Александр Хрустевич исполняет "Лето", но манера исполнения похожая:


как определили, что Гусаров?


----------



## alexander-b (18 Дек 2017)

По ажурке. Но я не претендую на истину в последней инстанции.  Я просто пытаюсь разобраться.


----------



## ze_go (18 Дек 2017)

alexander-b (18.12.2017, 18:49) писал:


> По ажурке.


не. ажурка не гусаровская, такие (сеткой) ставили до появления ажурок с ромбиками ещё в конце 80-начале 90


----------



## VikVlDem (18 Дек 2017)

nvk (18.12.2017, 14:26) писал:


> Запись студийная. Возможно, в этом причина...
> Неужели писк - это неотъемлемая составляющая звука Юпитера? Даже у Хрустевича есть этот писк. Может, это считается красивым? Или, может, это мое субъективное восприятие, т.е. никакого лишнего писка вовсе нет?


То, что Вы называете "писком" - это звучит регистр с пикколо (добавлен голос, звучащий октавой выше). С ним звучит красиво.   Просто баян очень сложно записать хорошо, тем более на любительскую видеокамеру. Инструменты нужно выбирать не по записям, а реально поиграв на каждом.


----------



## ugly (18 Дек 2017)

Сравнивать специальную профессиональную запись, наверняка с внутренних звукоснимателей и затем обработанную, с любительской в хз какой комнате на хз какой микрофон - как минимум некорректно.


----------



## vev (18 Дек 2017)

*alexander-b*,

А как должен органный регистр звучать? Куда пиколку девать то? Согласен с предыдущими коллегами: как можно сравнивать совершенно разные по качеству записи?

Сравнивать некий "итальянский" инструмент, это как "сферический конь в вакууме"... Они все НАСТОЛЬКО РАЗНЫЕ! Даже одна и та же модель может звучать в двух разных исполнениях совершенно по-разному. Выбирать надо руками и ушами очно. А все эти записи, это как "Рабинович напел"... ИМХО


----------



## alexander-b (20 Дек 2017)

ze_go, прошу прощения. Оговорился. Юпитер фабрики Баринова, не Гусарова.

VikVlDem, ugly, vev - уважаемые господа - обратите внимание на видео №4. У Хрустевича там стоит три серьезных микрофона. Вопрос был про юпитеровский звук в общем. Сколько не слушаю звук Юпитеров, задаюсь вопросом, есть Юпитеры у которых нет такой резкой пиколки? И, думаю, резкость эта присутсвуюет и в других голосах. Вопрос был о том, существуют ли Юпитеры с более мягким, схожим с итальянским, звуком. И также мне интересно узнать, если существуют юпитеры, где левые голоса звучат более гармонично вместе с правой, т.е. как на Bugari в первом видео.


----------



## levsha34 (20 Дек 2017)

Попробуйте баяны АККО послушать , может понравится.
https://youtu.be/c9FVs5AxTIg


----------



## nvk (20 Дек 2017)

vev (19.12.2017, 00:44) писал:



> А как должен органный регистр звучать? Куда пиколку девать то? Согласен с предыдущими коллегами: как можно сравнивать совершенно разные по качеству записи?
> 
> об органах и пикколках... это только моё мнение, основанное на личном опыте, не более: действительно, органный регистр предполагает участие пикколо с фаготом ( но...не только ), но надо учитывать и то что и органы и баяны и окраска пикколо бывает очень разной, например органы немецкие ( изготовленные немецкими мастерами ) отличаются более ярким пикколо нежели органы чешских мастеров, чьи инструменты более мягкие в звучании и пикколо не давлеет над остальными тембрами, так и баяны, те же итальянцы у голосов Сабатини пикколо резковатое, оно как бы над фаготом и звук более искристый, если странить с цветом то ближе к серебристому (сиреневому), а у голосов Бинчи звук более тёплый мягкий, золотистого цвета, пикколо как бы внутри фагота...
> А качество записей...а что запись Гайнулина чем то плоха? Нормальная запись...как мне кажется, то в этом вопросе при любой записи ( если ничего е делать искусственно ) баланс клавиатур Бугари явно в приоритете над Юпитером...


----------



## nvk (20 Дек 2017)

levsha34 (20.12.2017, 04:54) писал:


> Попробуйте баяны АККО послушать , может понравится.https://youtu.be/c9FVs5AxTIg


А хорошие баяны, между прочим, в последнее время качество шагнуло прямо вперёд...супер компрессия...баланс клавиатур неплохой, достаточно чистый с приятной окраской звук...


----------



## ugly (20 Дек 2017)

Клип Рехака совершенно шикарный, конечно. И звук очень шикарный, и потрясающе выиграна каждая нота.
Но нужно понимать, что это специально снятый клип, а не запись с выступления, как в остальных роликах.
Специально снятый клип подразумевает и студийную запись со многими дублями, и последующую обработку звука...
Живой звук инструмента вполне может оказаться не таким рафинированным.


----------



## vev (20 Дек 2017)

*ugly*,
вот иманно!...

И три микрофона у Хрустевича здесь никак не исправят положение.


----------



## 4lex (22 Дек 2017)

Добавлю и я своего перца.
Здесь можно Borsini C. G. S. Bayan 3V послушать.
А здесь Юпитер.
Эти записи можно более менее сапоставлять.


----------



## vev (22 Дек 2017)

*4lex*,

ну здесь я бы остановился бы на Юпитере...


----------



## Maestro V.D. (24 Дек 2017)

Может я что-то перепутал, но у итальянца регистры же еще есть на левой... Или к выборной системе они не относятся?


----------



## ugly (24 Дек 2017)

slavutich777 писал:


> Может я что-то перепутал, но у итальянца регистры же еще есть на левой... Или к выборной системе они не относятся?


Бывает, что и относятся.


----------



## nvk (24 Дек 2017)

ugly (24.12.2017, 09:50) писал:


> Бывает, что и относятся.


)) точно...прямо вот без бывает, относятся и всё тут...это же единый организм))


----------



## Maestro V.D. (24 Дек 2017)

Ну а раз так, то потому и звук левой и правой у итальянца как одно целое) А вот в Юпитере...


----------



## vev (24 Дек 2017)

*nvk*,  а вот и нет... организм то организм, да вот нет в выборке регистров и все тут.. особливо в унисонной... Взять звуки неоткуда...  Так что могут быть регистры в выборке быть, а могут и отсутствовать...


----------



## nvk (24 Дек 2017)

vev писал:


> *nvk*,  а вот и нет... организм то организм, да вот нет в выборке регистров и все тут.. особливо в унисонной... Взять звуки неоткуда...  Так что могут быть регистры в выборке быть, а могут и отсутствовать...


Ну так...речь то идёт не о детских одноголосных инструментах...а так то оно , конечно...откуда же им взяться, без голосов то...


----------



## nvk (24 Дек 2017)

а вообще это интересная тема, ведь на инструментах типа Юпитер, мастеровых и фабричных, регистры в левой появились ещё  в 70х, по крайней мере в конце 70х уральское трио уже играли на инструментах потрясающего качества с наличием регистров в левой, слышал...впечатление осталось до сих пор, звук волшебный...а вот когда у итальянцев появились подобные технологии...вопрос


----------



## Maestro V.D. (25 Дек 2017)

Как бы там ни было, но и итальянцы и немцы устанавливают регистры в левой практически на все свои инструменты, в отличии от наших мастеров... к сожалению... Да и по стоимости хороший зарубежный инструмент не дороже того же Юпитера.


----------



## MiKont (25 Дек 2017)

slavutich777 писал:


> Как бы там ни было, но и итальянцы и немцы устанавливают регистры в левой практически на все свои инструменты, в отличии от наших мастеров... к сожалению... Да и по стоимости хороший зарубежный инструмент не дороже того же Юпитера.


----------



## kep (25 Дек 2017)

Вот еще пример: 




И как раз здесь слышна избыточная пикколка.


----------



## ze_go (25 Дек 2017)

kep (25.12.2017, 22:18) писал:


> Интересно, что парень играет и на Юпитере.


это не "Юпитер"


----------



## kep (25 Дек 2017)

ze_go (25.12.2017, 23:54) писал:


> это не "Юпитер"


 А кто тогда? Мастеровой? По звуку - Юпитер, но я не эксперт.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (26 Дек 2017)

Там же написано "Пиджини" ("PIGINI"). Или это тоже не показатель?


----------



## kep (26 Дек 2017)

GrigoryFainshtein (26.12.2017, 02:51) писал:


> Там же написано "Пиджини" ("PIGINI"). Или это тоже не показатель?


 Это показатель того, что Вы не смотрели клип.


----------



## MAN (26 Дек 2017)

GrigoryFainshtein (26.12.2017, 02:51) писал:


> Там же написано "Пиджини" ("PIGINI"). Или это тоже не показатель?


Надпись "PIGINI" конечно показатель того, что это не "Юпитер", но вот отсутствие шильдика с названием на баяне из нижнего клипа даёт-таки право на ошибку, тем более "не эксперту". *kep* же написал, что "избыточную" пиколку слышно как раз на этой записи.


----------



## askurpela (26 Дек 2017)

На втором видео "Украина"


----------



## Maestro V.D. (27 Дек 2017)

Согласен. На втором видео "Украина".


----------



## kep (27 Дек 2017)

slavutich777 (27.12.2017, 03:14) писал:


> Согласен. На втором видео "Украина".


 То есть, разновидность "Юпитера"? Насколько он отличается от Юпитера?


----------



## nvk (27 Дек 2017)

kep писал:


> slavutich777 (27.12.2017, 03:14) писал:Согласен. На втором видео "Украина". То есть, разновидность "Юпитера"? Насколько он отличается от Юпитера?                                                                                             ...как Жигуль от Мерседеса))


----------



## kep (27 Дек 2017)

nvk (27.12.2017, 07:22) писал:


> как Жигуль от Мерседеса))


 Не знаю, не знаю. Вот еще их клип - там участвует и подозреваемая Украина, и Pigini. На 25 секунде подробно виден весь баян - если это Украина, то у нее поганый вид, зато дуже непоганый звук в басах!




 Опять же, не судите по обложке.


----------



## levsha34 (27 Дек 2017)

Прежде всего надо определиться, для чего покупается инструмент...? Для учёбы и участия в конкурсах или для себя любимого, поиграть для души. Юпитеры тоже разные бывают, и сравнивать звук по видео не совсем корректно. Есть т.н. Гусаровские инструменты, есть(не дай бог) Гусаровско-корейские юпитеры. Есть инструменты фабрики Баринова, а есть Бариновские инструменты с топовыми аккордами Чернова, Арапова,Гусева и др. Мне лично доводилось играть на Юпитере с аккордом Чернова - это просто космос...впечатления самые замечательные.
Итальянцы тоже хороши по механикам, но с другой стороны, кто видел левую механику Васильева на Юпитере - тут просто нет слов. И сколько будет стоить топовая модель Пиджини или Бугари? 
Короче надо определиться.  Шашечки нужны или ехать?
Инструмент нужно обязательно пробовать перед покупкой,


----------



## chernov (27 Дек 2017)

levsha34 писал:


> Есть т.н. Гусаровские инструменты, есть(не дай бог) Гусаровско-корейские юпитеры.


Уважаемый levsha! Как-то не совсем корректно так отзываться об инструментах, которые, не смотря на весь негатив,прочно входят в инструментарий детских музыкальных школ! Посмотрите на каких баянах играют дети на различных конкурсах - это гусаровские "Юпитера" (2-х, 3-х, 4-х голосные).Именно эти инструменты пришли на смену "Этюдам", "Тулам" и др. Конечно, у кого позволяют средства, могут приобрести "Юпитер" Баринова, "Акко" или итальянский инструмент, которые на порядок стоят дороже. Евгений Иванович (кстати, дирижер-ХОРОВИК по образованию) за его благое дело достоин более уважительного отношения.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (27 Дек 2017)

kep
"Украина" - это не разновидность "Юпитера". Просто это два идентичных между собой инструмента. Но "Юпитер" будет получше. Хотя и среди "Украин" есть не плохие мастеровые инструменты. У нас в Украине (стране) - многие исполнители на них играют.  А по поводу избыточной пиколки я чего-то не понял ТО есть ее много в том видео?  Или же имеется в виду, что яркая пиколка - это почерк "Юпитера"? Если так, то я совсем не соглашусь. Есть и "Юпитера" с глухой пиколкой, и "Украины" также. И наоборот.


----------



## levsha34 (27 Дек 2017)

*chernov*, 
Искренне прошу прощения за свою неосторожность! Я лишь хотел сказать, что корейский вариант концертного Юпитера сильно проигрывает по качеству инструментам, к которым многие давно привыкли.  Хотя механики по ощущениям мне нравятся. В моём понимании это не Юпитер, это моё мнение, хотя я понимаю, что за этими инструментами стоит тяжёлый труд мастеров и с большим уважением отношусь к этому. У меня есть знакомые, которые купили такие инструменты, а некоторые с подачи своих преподавателей, именно как Юпитер... а это не совсем так. Голоса там , кажется не наших наклепщиков? 
Что касается школьных вариантов Юпитера от Гусарова то они как раз мне очень нравятся, считаю, что инструменты очень хорошие, если бы в моё время в школе такие были. Да и ,пожалуй, это единственные инструменты, которые можно купить за вменяемые деньги для ДМШ с очень приличным качеством звука. 
Ещё раз прошу простить меня, может я не очень правильно умею излагать свои мысли на бумаге. Евгению Ивановичу благодарен по сей день, что не выгнал меня и пустил поучиться. Огромное ему за это спасибо.


----------



## kep (27 Дек 2017)

slavutich777 (27.12.2017, 21:05) писал:


> А по поводу избыточной пиколки я чего-то не понял ТО есть ее много в том видео? Или же имеется в виду, что яркая пиколка - это почерк "Юпитера"?


 Ее безусловно много - как в этом видео, так и много где еще. И - да, я считаю, это почерк "Юпитера", со звоном. Когда начинает в том же клипе играть Pigini примерно на том же регистре,то звук гораздо более сбалансирован.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (28 Дек 2017)

В сообщении 37, присмотревшись уже поближе к баяну... Все таки больше на "Юпитер" похож. Пересмотрев фото нескольких "Юпитеров" и "Украин", нашел одно явное отличие. На фото выделено.


Фото №1 - "Украина", №2 - "Юпитер"


----------



## avm (29 Дек 2017)

*levsha34*, Что касается школьных вариантов Юпитера от Гусарова то они как раз мне очень нравятся, считаю, что инструменты очень хорошие, если бы в моё время в школе такие были. Да и ,пожалуй, это единственные инструменты, которые можно купить за вменяемые деньги для ДМШ с очень приличным качеством звука. 

Вот очень правильно сказали, ИМХО


----------

